# CCTV Modular Power



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, first post on this forum as I'm looking for a solution for powering a temporary CCTV system. I'm designing a system that will allow for video surveillance for events that will only be in place for 1-7 days. Normally I would consider using a DC pigtail connected to the end of my RG59 siamese but I was curious if anyone else had any ideas of a plug that would work better. I would like to go as cost effective as possible but would greatly consider a solution that would be a little more weather resistant and would LOVE a locking solution similar to how the BNC plugs work.

I've considered 2 wire molex plugs but don't want the stress of making those connectors as I'm doing a large assortment of cables. My plan is to use siamese and make 25', 50', and 100' patch cables that can interlock to connect cameras where they need to be located rather than make custom cables for a single event. I understand the possibility for signal loss over several connections and that it is not ideal but this would be the most feasible for the solution I'm referring to. Also, I'd prefer to stay away from PoE IP cams due to the costs related to it in this particular application.

Many of the cameras I deal with are 12v but some are 24v, never above 500mA. If you have a suggestion, I would greatly appreciate it. Also, if it would fit into a patch bay with my BNC connectors, it would definitely be a plus! Thanks in advance!

----------------
Aaron Bott
Connected Solutions
Louisville, Kentucky
502.416.4636
www.ConnectingKY.com


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

You could use baluns which let you use Cat5 for your runs while retaining the BNC connectors.

http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/4-Channel-Video-Transmitter-p/balun-4phub.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe the weatherproof CB radio power connector pigtails?


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Video connectors are not the issue. The issue is power connectors. I would prefer to go with a locking connector rather than a DC barrel plug.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you don't want the hassle of making up a Molex, you won't like my suggestion of a Weatherpack connector. Basically the same thing. The only other thing that comes to mind for me would be the 2-wire non-NEMA midget twist lock connectors.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> If you don't want the hassle of making up a Molex, you won't like my suggestion of a Weatherpack connector. Basically the same thing. The only other thing that comes to mind for me would be the 2-wire non-NEMA midget twist lock connectors.


Where can these be obtained?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Where can these be obtained?


Pretty much any electrical supply house can hook you up with midget twist locks. You can probably get them from the Grainger catalog too.

edit: Yup, sure can: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/electrical/ecatalog/N-bi5Z1z0r27o/Ntt-midget


----------

